# eco-complete for an ADA 60p



## jlramir5 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi guys, 

I am having mixed emotions on what kind of substrate to use in an ADA 60P.. 

Im thinking eco-complete because I have more experience with it... but then again i want to try the Amazonia stuff from ADA but its more expensive.. 

what do you guys think?


----------



## Thirston (Mar 23, 2008)

If you're going to splurge and buy other nice equipment, go with the ADA stuff.

If you're going to keep things more basic or natural, go with the EcoC or something like Turface or Soilmaster Select with some mineralized soil.

The Amazonia stuff is nice but you can achieve similar results through soil and water column dosing with other substrates.

Just my $0.02


----------



## Endler breeder (Sep 25, 2011)

I have been using eco-complete in my tanks it work great for my plants..


----------

